# General > Sport >  Wick Angling Association - Fishing In Caithness - Angling Is Back Soon

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Wick Angling Association - Fishing In Caithness - Angling Is Back Soon*

[IMG]//sport.caithness.org/image_cache/na682_tn.jpg[/IMG]
Wick Angling Association have launched a new web site to make it easier to buy permits and to record catches once the sport is allowed to resume.   With Scottish Government today (21 May 2020) beginning to announce changes to lock down it may not be too long.   [Read Full Article]

----------

